# After the Arrow: Canadian MiG-21s



## MarkOttawa (1 Apr 2016)

The Fishbed in RCAF service, 441 Squadron Cold Lake:



> The Breaking Point - Canadian MiGs test American friendship...
> ...
> 
> 
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## NavyShooter (1 Apr 2016)

Interestingly one of the aircraft resides in Hanoi:






_Today, very little remains of the 441 Squadron Redhawk experiment with MiG-21 fighter aircraft. Because of the secret nature of most of the squadron's operations using the Strat, few images were ever released or even photographed for that matter. When the program ended in near political disaster, 27 of the 30 purchased airframes were hastily returned to the Soviet Union. Of the 27, three (59-324, 59-327 and 59-330) were offered to the Democratic Republic of Vietnam. Two were shot down by American fighters near Hanoi, and one (59-324) survives today - in outdoor display at the People's Garden of Suffering and Victory in Hanoi. Sun and heat have weathered the DRV markings and brought out the faintest hint of her old RCAF 441 Squadron paint._


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Apr 2016)




----------

